# Manashost web hosting service in India cheapest host without poor service



## victimofmanashost (May 7, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I am looking for some good host with value for money.
i had bad experince with manas hosting services.

they do not provide tech support at all.

sales department is good features are good proce is excellent but

when you pay them then everything changes

no support

they take time to answer your querrys.

if anyone of you has good experince with them , then please post your website here first.

i bought windows plan with ms-sql2005

5 website package.

i am not able to do anyrhig since then.

==============

please let me know other hosting services and their review here so that i can get my host changed i donthave much money to spare and i need at least 3 sites to be hosted urgently.

what i need is windows package with asp.net ms-sql 2005 support

thanks for quick replys and help

wrong subject:: without service and not without poor service.

mission create maximum thread for manashsoting so that it becomes more prominet for those who like to see review of manashosting


----------



## victor_rambo (May 7, 2008)

If you would have come here before choosing Manas Hosting, we eouls have cautioned you long back


----------



## akshar (May 8, 2008)

even i have suffered a lot


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 8, 2008)

Ahhhhhh....... manashosting again. 
Do they really do some business like this??


----------



## janki2008 (May 8, 2008)

Frankly, for web hosting service one should not go for Cheap but for Best & Best comes at a good price tag.

My favourite is 1and1.com I have been using it for couple of years now, they have excellent service try it to believe it.

Janki


----------



## victimofmanashost (May 12, 2008)

Yes i should have done what i am doing after getting cheated.

now no one picks my call , not even on live chat anyone comes online of i use my name.
and when  use differnt name and email id they are on live chat but when i talk abt my problem they run away.

but now i am tring to get my money back from them and look for another host.

i will check 1and1.com and hosts which have been suggested to me.

is there any site where voting on different host is available so that i can check who has been voted best.

i have other host who provide excellent servcie and i have not yet got any problem with them. but they are very very costly 2000 for 10mb without sql is what they charge.

and also please show me a thread where we can discuss what are the things we should look at before opting for a host

and please let me know what all you are paying for windows package +ms SQL +asp.net 2.0/3.5

thanks again for your response


----------

